# strings



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This deserves an answer...since I have the same problem.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It is actually in the string build.....a lot of strings will do this and it is because of how they are built. 

I did find Halo serving to cause this a little more since it is so slick. Most of the strings I have shot for the past few years I fought this also....including my WC sets. 

the ones I have now have no peep dancing what so ever....one of the best sets I have had ever and the best set by far in the past 5 years


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

If I have a string where the peep rotates but the peep is coming to the same place at full draw often a half twist in/out of the string in the direction you want to move the peep will fix it.

The strings I build for my bows are set so the peep faces me in the string and is still there at full draw. Ocassionaly I get a slight rotation so I set the peep fractionally offset in the string so it rotates to straight at full draw.

If the peep turns more than 1/4 turn and ideally less than 1/8th then either the string has been made with an issue or installed badly. I think there are more bad string installers than bad string makers as installing string properly can be time consuming any idiot can press a bow and fit a string in 3 minutes. It takes time to set one up though.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Limey said:


> If I have a string where the peep rotates but the peep is coming to the same place at full draw often a half twist in/out of the string in the direction you want to move the peep will fix it.
> 
> The strings I build for my bows are set so the peep faces me in the string and is still there at full draw. Ocassionaly I get a slight rotation so I set the peep fractionally offset in the string so it rotates to straight at full draw.
> 
> If the peep turns more than 1/4 turn and ideally less than 1/8th then either the string has been made with an issue or installed badly. I think there are more bad string installers than bad string makers as installing string properly can be time consuming any idiot can press a bow and fit a string in 3 minutes. It takes time to set one up though.


Count me as a bad string installer or a idiot with a press if you like.
Teach me or tell me what I am doing when I install that causes the rotation? 

I do twist and untwist to get it close to ATA, timing, and brace height then I twist or untwist to get the draw length where I like it. 

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Limey said:


> I think there are more bad string installers than bad string makers as installing string properly can be time consuming any idiot can press a bow and fit a string in 3 minutes. It takes time to set one up though.


Very true....with this statement and the rest of your post :wink:

But after seeing as many "custom" sets if strings there are just as many "idiot" string builders out there. Making strings is far from hard....but there is a BIG difference between a good/decent set of strings and a great set of strings


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is actually in the string build.....a lot of strings will do this and it is because of how they are built.
> 
> I did find Halo serving to cause this a little more since it is so slick. Most of the strings I have shot for the past few years I fought this also....including my WC sets.
> 
> the ones I have now have no peep dancing what so ever....one of the best sets I have had ever and the best set by far in the past 5 years


Do tell Hornet,,,, if I can't link my rotation problem to the install I'm going to order another set. This twist is starting to feel like a itch I just can't reach.


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, you can try the Ballistic strings from Canada www.ballisticbowstrings.com
I already use from two years and they make fantastic strings for any bow
after 20 shoots, you will set up your peep, and it woudnt move again
Strings come with right lenght due bowmaker specifications.
I have enjoy ,and eliminate the peep troubles


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I think the real problem is that most manufacturers string lengths aren't correct. I know from experience that both Mathews and Hoyt are off a little in their string charts. This causes you to have to add twists here and take out twists there and that's what causes the real problem....twists working their way up under the serving to equalize the string. This takes quite a number of shots and either causes the serving to tighten or loosen, especially the center serving, causing excessive peep rotation. What I've started doing when making strings is to twist the old strings up to get the bow where I want it, remove them and put then under 100 lbs of tension, then measure the actual string length needed and build to that length. Since I've started this I haven't had any peep problems.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

The 2 most common reasons for peep turn are 
1. improperly applied serving.
2. unbalanced tension among the strands.

Both are builder related problems. 
Then like Ron said if the strings are not to spec, and you end up having to add or remove a bunch of twist, that too can cause a problem. 
But it still boils down to good string building.


----------



## 5dot (Apr 12, 2006)

i use america best strings put them on my apex and my wifs prestige last march going to shoot them indoors and 3-d this year to.have had no peep rotation at all


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I build my own strings. They don't twist or rotate and I don't get serving seperation. Even on Apexs. After 6 shots they don't move. I used 452X and halo. One thing u never do is take twists out. That is were you start getting problems. If you want a set of strings that won't do anything my # is 406-750-1850. 85.00 for a set tyd.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Count me as a bad string installer or a idiot with a press if you like.
> Teach me or tell me what I am doing when I install that causes the rotation?
> 
> I do twist and untwist to get it close to ATA, timing, and brace height then I twist or untwist to get the draw length where I like it.
> ...


I never said you were doint wrong and certainly never said you were an idiot, but obviously you are having a problem for some reason.

Peep rotation is less of an issue with a one colour string becuase it is easy to flip strands from one side to another. This moves the angle of the peep and compensates for any rotation in the peep as the bow is drawn so it lines up at full draw.

With 2 coloured material strings we all like one colour down one side of the peep and the other on the other side. This means we need to often spend a little more time on peep and string installation. This appears to be something that some shops or some people don't want to do, hence my comment about bad installers. Just like bad string makers are sloppy in their making processes, I have said many times how you lay out the strands when making strings is a vital part of string making as even tension on the spool is a must.

The ideal position is the peep faces you when the bow is at rest and then stays in this position as you draw the bow. You often have to experiment with adding half twists or taking half twist out to do this. Sometimes it is not possible to do this as the peep rotates as the bow is drawn.

So the peep has to be set at rest in an offset position so it comes to full draw square. A good string should be consistant everytime, so if you peep is 1/4 turn offset at rest everytime it will be square everytime. A poor string is not consistant.

My strings have always been consistant and I have never had to offset more than 1/16th of turn to get square at full draw peep postion. As it is the full draw postion that is important. A loop being fractionally offset can also help sometimes but again this is not ideal as it applies a rotational force on the string. Two wrongs making a sort of right.

To get the perfect at rest and perfect at full draw just takes more time, sometimes. My strings are not perfect and nor am I, so sometimes I need a slight peep offset to get the perfect at full draw position. No magic just a little more work!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't buy the needing to twist the strings because string lengths are right or so and so having specs off....

Sorry but I don't care who you are....and who makes your strings. You are going to need to put twist in them to get the bow setup....at least you will if your a person that actually sets the bow up to fit and work for you. 

Yes you can twist them to "length" but that doesn't mean your cam rotation is going to be correct for the best performance....and it sure doesn't mean that your dl is going to be right. 

If you can't put twist in your strings and not mess them up....you need to get some better strings......


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> The 2 most common reasons for peep turn are
> 1. improperly applied serving.
> 2. unbalanced tension among the strands.
> 
> ...





Brown Hornet said:


> I don't buy the needing to twist the strings because string lengths are right or so and so having specs off....
> 
> Sorry but I don't care who you are....and who makes your strings. You are going to need to put twist in them to get the bow setup....at least you will if your a person that actually sets the bow up to fit and work for you.
> 
> ...



Hornet see the red above... Everybody knows you always gotta play 1or 2 either way:doh: but much more than that and the twists cant work through the serving except with time and shooting them in which causes a peep to walk on ya..... String specs have that little (*) by em for a reason


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hornet see the red above... Everybody knows you always gotta play 1or 2 either way:doh: but much more than that and the twists cant work through the serving except with time and shooting them in which causes a peep to walk on ya..... String specs have that little (*) by em for a reason


I know that.....I am not talking about adding or subtracting 20 twist from spec.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't buy the needing to twist the strings because string lengths are right or so and so having specs off....
> 
> Sorry but I don't care who you are....and who makes your strings. You are going to need to put twist in them to get the bow setup....at least you will if your a person that actually sets the bow up to fit and work for you.
> 
> ...





X Hunter said:


> Hornet see the red above... Everybody knows you always gotta play 1or 2 either way:doh: but much more than that and the twists cant work through the serving except with time and shooting them in which causes a peep to walk on ya..... String specs have that little (*) by em for a reason



Yeah I certainly was not talking about adding a few here, and taking a few out there. If you noticed I said "if the strings are not to spec" in wich case you could end up having to add 10 or more twist or remove a bunch of twist just to get to your starting point to begin your fine tuning.

Plain, and simple if your peep rotates at all after you get tuned, and put 20 shots on the new set, then the string builder did something wrong.
I don't even shoot my strings before installing a peep, I put my peep in when I install the strings. Draw, and let the bow down 5 times, and start my tuning:wink: 

It all comes back to how well the string was built, and how much attention to detail the builder pays. I check ever string I build for peep rotation before I ever goes out my door. If I get even a 1/4 turn out of the peep that string goes in the trash, and I build a new one.


----------

